

Fox Cuts Off Hulu: Good and Bad for Cable Subscribers - okeumeni
http://www.nytimes.com/external/gigaom/2010/10/17/17gigaom-fox-cuts-off-hulu-good-and-bad-for-cable-subscrib-78589.html

======
meatsock
"According to Cablevision, the dispute is about $80 million, to be precise.
The cable company says that News Corp. is asking for that much more a year for
access to 12 Fox channels, including those in dispute"

can anyone explain what precipitated fox's changed opinion on how much they're
worth? was losing lee that good for business?

~~~
meatsock
[http://www.newjerseynewsroom.com/professional/fox-
cablevisio...](http://www.newjerseynewsroom.com/professional/fox-cablevision-
dispute-and-authentic-frontier-gibberish)

is an article with a fairly biased tone that

The 1984 Cable TV Act gave multiple systems operators (MSOs) like Cablevision
the right to bundle failing networks like ESPN, the Weather Channel, CNN, CNN
Headline News on an expanded basic tier as one entity (which might be a real
violation of the Sherman Antitrust Act) and sell it to consumers for one
price.

and that fox is trying to increase their profits by requiring these channels
as part of basic cable.

